# AlisonM



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2015)

Alison is struggling a bit at the moment with some health issues, but wanted me to let you know that she hopes to be back soon.

Hope you're feeling much better very soon Ally!


----------



## Annette (Jan 12, 2015)

Was just thinking she'd been a bit quiet!
Get well soon Alison.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 12, 2015)

Sending you all my best wishes too Alison.

Andy


----------



## newbs (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope you feel much better soon Alison.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2015)

Alison,
Hope you feel better soon huni xx take good care


----------



## Bessiemay (Jan 12, 2015)

Get well soon Alison


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon Alison.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope things get better for you soon Alison


----------



## stephknits (Jan 12, 2015)

wishing you all the best Alison. we are all thinking of you


----------



## Flower (Jan 12, 2015)

Sending you best wishes and hope that things improve for you soon Alison


----------



## Bloden (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear you're 'pachucha' (poorly) Alison.  Get well soon!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 12, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon Alison (((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 12, 2015)

Best wishes Alison Hope you're soon feeling much better xx


----------



## Redkite (Jan 12, 2015)

Get well soon Alison. xx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Alan.  Look after yourself Ally !!  That's all that matters, not the forum.


----------



## Donald (Jan 12, 2015)

look after yourself Alison  best wishes


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 13, 2015)

Feel better soon Alison, we miss you x


----------



## Pete H (Jan 13, 2015)

Get well soon Alison.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon Alison.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 13, 2015)

Aww Alison, sorry to hear this.  Thinking of you and hope you soon feel better.xx


----------



## KateR (Jan 13, 2015)

Get well soon Alison.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. I'm in a very bad place at the moment and really struggling. I'm having a lump removed from my back tomorrow and a biopsy will be done on it. On top of everything else that's going in thus was just too much to handle and I'm back on the happy pills feeling like a zombie. I have all the mental capacity of a mushroom just now which is why I haven't been around much. Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes and hope to be back on form soon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 14, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. I'm in a very bad place at the moment and really struggling. I'm having a lump removed from my back tomorrow and a biopsy will be done on it. On top of everything else that's going in thus was just too much to handle and I'm back on the happy pills feeling like a zombie. I have all the mental capacity of a mushroom just now which is why I haven't been around much. Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes and hope to be back on form soon.



(((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) life sure isn't fair for you is it Alison? I so hope you will be feeling a lot better sooner rather than later.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2015)

Hoping for the best possible outcome for you Alison {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 14, 2015)

Fingers are Triple "X" for you Alison. Good luck


----------



## Bloden (Jan 14, 2015)

Sending (((((abracitos))))) Alison.  Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Barb (Jan 15, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. I'm in a very bad place at the moment and really struggling. I'm having a lump removed from my back tomorrow and a biopsy will be done on it. On top of everything else that's going in thus was just too much to handle and I'm back on the happy pills feeling like a zombie. I have all the mental capacity of a mushroom just now which is why I haven't been around much. Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes and hope to be back on form soon.



Hoping for a good outcome and a general upturn soon.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 17, 2015)

Thinking of you Alison, sorry you are going through this.xx


----------



## Copepod (Jan 17, 2015)

How's your mental capacity now, AlisonM? Any improvement on mushroom? Bearing in mind taxonomy, aiming for an invertebrate would be appropriate - and cephalopod molluscs like octopus and squid are very admirable, although not too hot on keyboard use. Admittedly, being a marine biologist does mean I think more highly of marine invertebrates than many people - but they're wrong 

Keep going and you'll be back in force soon, I'm sure.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I've been upgraded to amoeba Copepod. The surgeries went well, having two lumps and a polyp removed in the end. Now I just have to wait and that's hard. I'm still doped up and dopey and really not fit for purpose. They had to up the dose of my pain killers too as the cold is getting to me which doesn't help. I'll keep you all posted when I can.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the update Ally, I'm glad to hear the surgeries went well. Sorry to hear about the pain though, I hope things improve fr you very soon {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Ally, very pleased you have managed to post have been wondering about you for days.
Hope things keep on improving for you and you can be back amongst us sooner rather than later.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 21, 2015)

Hope you start to feel better soon, and those tests come back quickly and without incident.  Wrap up warm and watch some comforting films and most of all be kind to yourself.  X


----------



## Copepod (Jan 21, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> I think I've been upgraded to amoeba Copepod. The surgeries went well, having two lumps and a polyp removed in the end. Now I just have to wait and that's hard. I'm still doped up and dopey and really not fit for purpose. They had to up the dose of my pain killers too as the cold is getting to me which doesn't help. I'll keep you all posted when I can.



Amoeba is a huge improvement on mushroom, taxonomically speaking 

Have the painkillers dealt with the pain? Not fun feeling dopey, but worse to be in pain. Can you stay indoors in the warm now? Or use a hotwater bottle or get a cat to sit on you? Unlesss you're allergic to cats, of course. Sorry, I can't remember.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm back! Letters today gave me the all clear, all the bits removed were benign, plus no diabetic changes from the retinopathy screening. They did a very fast turn around on the biopsies, it surprised me. I stopped taking the happy pills, and feel much brighter since. 

I only have the HbA to go next week and I know it will be horrendous because I stopped taking care of myself and stopped taking my meds for a while. I'm back on track now and being good, promise. This has been the worst bout of depression I've had in years and I really hope it's behind me now.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice to see you back Alison


----------



## Copepod (Jan 26, 2015)

Best treatment for worrying about possible health problems is all clear. Very pleased to hear that you got good news, AlisonM, and that the news came quicker than you were expecting.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2015)

Good to here your on the mend Alison.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2015)

That's terrific news Alison, really chuffed for you!  Welcome back!


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 26, 2015)

Really happy to hear that Alison.  Lots of love.x


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 26, 2015)

Alison, it's lovely to see you back. I've missed seeing you on here. I'm pleased you're feeling so much better. Be kind to yourself though you deserve it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 27, 2015)

Really pleased to see you back Alison, hope your health continues to improve in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 28, 2015)

It's so good to hear you're feeling better, Alison.


----------



## Bessiemay (Feb 1, 2015)

Glad to hear that you are back. Look after yourself


----------

